# Konzert nackt : Amanda Palmer in der Platoon Kunsthalle Berlin mit „Nackt-Autogrammstunde“ (12. und 15.6.2012) x 18



## krawutz (30 März 2014)

​


----------



## schiwi51 (30 März 2014)

hat da auch Puber mitgeschmiert?


----------



## Bargo (30 März 2014)

mmmhh ???


----------



## goraji (30 März 2014)

Ja ne, is´ ja Kunst....

Was muss sie sich toll vorkommen....


----------



## schacher (31 März 2014)

Meine Güte...


----------



## comatron (31 März 2014)

Wäre das nicht auch mal was für Andrea Berg ?


----------



## 307898X2 (4 Apr. 2014)

muß man die kennen?


----------



## take1966 (4 Apr. 2014)

Was muss sie sich toll vorkommen.... !!!!


----------



## joergi (5 Apr. 2014)

Na tolle Show, wenn`s mit dem singen nicht klappt.
Wer schruppt denn den Edding ab, ist das nächste Konzert


----------



## stadtbote (13 Juni 2014)

Edding mit Xylol

krankes Weib, kranke Weltkopf99kopf99kopf99


----------



## Darkman100 (28 Dez. 2014)

Danke für die Fotos, haben mir sehr geholfen!


----------

